# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  چجوری از ajaxSubmitButton استفاده کنم

## masiha68

سلام
من می خوام یه لینکی بسازم که مثلا وقتی روش کلیک کردی یه اکشن خاصی فراخوانی بشه و از اون اکشن اطلاعات رو بگیرم . میشه با ajaxSubmitButton این کارو کرد و اینکه یه مثل بزنید مممنون میشم 

من برای اسال مقادیر فرم از این کد استفاده می کنم ولی کار نمی کنه . به نظرتون کجاش مشکل داره :
<script>function sendAjaxRequest(){var name = $('#name').val();var family = $('#family').val();$.post('/test/get' , {'name':name,'family':family},function(data){$("#m  essage").html(data);});}</script><div class="form">    <div id=”message”>        <?phpecho $msg;        ?>
    </div>    <form method="post" action="" >    <input type="text" id="name" size="45" name="name" class="form-control">    <input type="text" id="family" name="family" size="45" class="form-control">        <?php echo CHtml::button('ذخيره شود',array('onclick'=>'sendAjaxRequest()')); ?>
        <br>    <input type="button" value="send data" onclick='sendAjaxRequest()'>
</form>

----------


## kazemimorteza

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8%AF%D8%B1-yii

----------

